

Ask HN: Where do you find leads? - csomar

I wonder how you can find leads (buyer/sellers) for a specific product/niche. How can you contact them and get a quick response.<p>I looked over Digital Point, but it's full of crap (things like $1 for a 500 word article), even SitePoint is crappy (they are charging to post a listening, it's a little better than Digital Point).<p>Is there a website I'm missing? A website for webmasters/developers/freelancers where they can find quality leads and reasonable prices. How do you do it?
======
jeffmould
Can you be more specific as to what you are looking to buy/sell? There are a
lot of resources out there, but it really depends on what you are looking for
specifically.

The best leads though come from your own marketing efforts. Just avoid
spamming to obtain leads. Creating a blog, social media marketing
(Twitter/Facebook/LinkedIn), and your website are going to be your biggest
drivers. Consider reaching out on LinkedIn for quality business leads. Join
groups, respond to questions/answers, explore your contacts.

Paying for leads can be a recipe for disaster in my mind and is really just a
waste of money. On the other hand, if you are looking to create a direct mail
campaign to a specific group (i.e. realtors, doctors, etc...) in a specific
region, you may explore sites like InfoUSA.

